# 2002-03 NBDL Draft



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

You can look at all the drafted players [here]

I finally discovered where Jefferson Sobral will play: Huntsville Flight.

I don't know any other guy besides Sobral, so feel free to talk about other players!


----------



## #asdzas (Jun 23, 2002)

It´s nice to know that we will have a brazilian playing in the NBDL, I think now he will improve his game a lot, because when he left Brazil he wasn´t a good player.
The Dalmau´s brothers will play in NBDL too, they are good players and if you saw the WC you probably saw him playing for the Puerto Rico team, he played twice against brazil.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#asdzas</b>!
> It´s nice to know that we will have a brazilian playing in the NBDL, I think now he will improve his game a lot, because when he left Brazil he wasn´t a good player.
> The Dalmau´s brothers will play in NBDL too, they are good players and if you saw the WC you probably saw him playing for the Puerto Rico team, he played twice against brazil.


Yeah I saw the WC and I remember the Dalmau's brothers. They are good players. :yes: 

About Jefferson Sobral, you have to realize that he is young and his game is developing. You probably remember Nene playing in Brazil. He wasn't even a starter in Vasco da Gama and now he is playing in NBA. I followed Jefferson in COC Riberão Preto, and he has a great physical ability and a nice 3 point range. He has potential, that's for sure. But this alone doesn't mean he will be a great player, we will have to wait...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Tierre Brown, a few days after being cut by the Rockets, got drafted. I have a feeling he'll get called up though.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> Tierre Brown, a few days after being cut by the Rockets, got drafted. I have a feeling he'll get called up though.


Round 10 

80. N. Charleston Lowgators Tierre Brown G 6-2 189 McNeese State


----------



## #asdzas (Jun 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw the WC and I remember the Dalmau's brothers. They are good players. :yes:
> ...


 Yes he is young but Nene is two years younger than him and I remember jefferson when he played for Vascoda Gama and he was a excellent prospect but now three years after, he wasn´t even a starter in COC and Nene was starter in Vasco da Gama, but Helio Rubens didn´t let him play more then 28 minutes per game and he still having this play time he stats were 13 points 10 rebounds and 2 blocks, and Jefferson couldn´t score more than 7 points per game here, but I wish he improves his game because, he has a good phisical ability but he still isn´t among our best players.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#asdzas</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes he is young but Nene is two years younger than him and I remember Jefferson when he played for Vasco da Gama and he was a excellent prospect but now three years after, he wasn´t even a starter in COC and Nene was starter in Vasco da Gama, but Helio Rubens didn´t let him play more then 28 minutes per game and he still having this play time he stats were 13 points 10 rebounds and 2 blocks, and Jefferson couldn´t score more than 7 points per game here, but I wish he improves his game because, he has a good phisical ability but he still isn´t among our best players.


Jefferson played for Vasco da Gama, averaging 7 points in about 14 minutes a game. He didn't get the time to prove himself.

He isn't among about our best players right now, but he has all to be one! :yes:


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Andre Wolridge has played in French Pro A and now balls in turkey. Good point guard, a bit slow and selfish

Bakari Hendrix played in Pro B and was cut because he had not the level of this league......good luck for him in the NDBL and big Bravos to his agent


----------

